# Solved: setting up lan for cod2



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

i'm not sure that this is in the right section but i'm sure one of the mods will move it if need be 

I'm trying to set up a lan game so that me a and my bro can play cod2 on 2 pc's against each other. I've got a d-link dsl-g604t router and i've already tried setting up a server over lan. Each time it comes up with the console and i'm not sure how to get back so that i can play and sometimes i get an error. Could someone please give me a step by step guide to setting up a lan game 

thanks


----------



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

never mind, i figured it out.
Where it says dedicated, i had it set to lan and it should be set to no.


----------

